

Affiliate Marketing - ahmedjim

Hello HNers,<p>I have a question to people who have real information and experience related to internet/affiliate marketing. It's been almost 4 months since i have started to learn about affiliate marketing and since that time I have bought two ebooks by successful IMers and learnt a lot about IM terminologies, techniques etc. However I have a few doubts about it. I want to know whether it is real that people make money from Affiliate Marketing? Is it worth spending the time to learn and implement the stuff. I have planned to implement the stuff I have learnt within January. Is there any Affiliate Marketer who can guide me on this? Thanks in advance.
======
steventruong
Is it real that people make money from affiliate marketing? Yes.

Is the stuff you're learning from useful or real? No clue.

Is it worth spending the time to learn and implement stuff? Depends entirely
on what you define as worth it or not.

Side note: HN isn't really the targeted audience you're looking to get advice
from when it comes to affiliate marketing. While there are some affiliates on
here, you'll be better off targeting affiliate communities for your questions.

~~~
ahmedjim
Thanks for your reply. The reason I posted question on HN is because I've
noticed ppl here are true to their heart and they give the best advice so I
thought I should ask these questions here. The stuff I'm learning is not
something like become a millionaire overnight, it focuses on teaching me the
concepts involved in affiliate marketing instead of promising me millions
outright. I think I should atleast give this stuff a try.

~~~
steventruong
By all means, give it a world. It does take some work and time to learn just
like anything else, but if you're willing to exert effort, you'll eventually
learn it (if that is your goal). I stand by what I said though, folks on HN
are not your target audience. Even if they can give candid advice, most are
not equipped too. You'll certainly have better luck with a more targeted
audience.

------
sdoering
All I can say is, that I know two guys with a quite successful blog (in terms
of traffic), that made about 4000$ in their first year through amazon only.
though not much in a grand scale, you have to know, that amazon only pays
about 5%.

if (and only if) you can build a fairly successful niche-site, than you might
think about affiliate-marketing. but don't underestimate the work, building
that site. (and the audience)

~~~
steventruong
Amazon pays on a scale base on traffic volume. That said, when you refer to
affiliate marketing, Amazon is probably one of the more well known programs
out there but more than likely not the core program most affiliates pushes, if
at all. There are also a ton of different types of affiliates so you might not
want to narrow the definition here.

